# Howa 1500 question



## Tim15328 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hope this is in the right place... First post : p... How far would you comfortable shooting a coyote with. .223. In other words how flat are they and how well do they hold the ke... 
Thanks tim


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

welcome to pt


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tim15328.

I'd say 300yds is about as far as i would shoot one with the trajectory of the 223. They are certanly capable of killing one at a longer distance but that would be my limit.

I'm not sure what the second part of your question wants to know Tim


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

the .223 does have enough energy to kill a coyote out to 5 or 600 yards with the right bullet choice however I 2 usually limit my shots to about 300. I dont practise much beyond that enough for me to feel comfortable but if I picked up a good range finder and played around a bit with it then ya I would shoot farther than 3


----------



## Tim15328 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks guys... So maybe my other question was i my guns on at 200 how high would i have to aim at 300 ... I think with 55 grn v max


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT! I would suggest shooting some practice at that distance to be sure or your bullet drop.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 on Itzdirty ! Practice is your best friends. Without knowing what your individual gun is capable of can get you into all sorts of trouble.


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes what Rick said, I have found my guns don't match up with the ballistic charts for each specific load. Due to barrel length, weather conditions and such. Nothing better than knowing your gun like the back of your hand when a coyote holds up at 300-400 yards


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

You cant beat practice , and you will find that tempreture can even add to the equasion. I would shoot my 270 that far on a perfect day (Still wind broad side) Even with good optics its hard to judge a small animal out to 300 yds


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

I would suggest using a 36/300 yard zero. But the best thing you can do it measure out different distances with targets and try it out.

Here is some good free info.


----------



## pc3 (Feb 15, 2012)

It depends on the bullet chosen. I have a .223 with a 1-7" and I load the 75 gr Hornady A-Max with a rangefinder and a good drop chart developed (and ghood ability to read the wind) that pill will kill a fox at 500 yards no dramas. I am assuming that it would also kill an American Coyote.

Off topic but I feel most 22/250's are hamstrung by barrels with twist that are to slow.....a 1-7" 22/250 with 80gr A-Maxes would be pretty awsome !!


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

1-7 barrel on a 22-250 would have a short life (500 rds) but be awesome while it was alive. With heavy grain bullets and the powder to push it the heat and pressure behind that round would eat up the throat and pit the barrel quickly.

You can get an ER shaw with a 1-8


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I think the Howa is 1/12 twist


----------

